# Are some ATSC Tuners better than others?



## Cuda (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok, I have a Phillips 50" 720P plasma TV, some channels work great but some I just can't get with a indoor powered antenna or it has lots of drop-outs, however I can hook my 32" Toshiba LCD to the same antenna and get much better reception on the channels the other TV has trouble with? All I can figure is the tuner is better, does this make sense or is there something wrong with the plasma?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sinple answer...

Yes, some tuners are better then others.


----------



## Cuda (Oct 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sinple answer...
> 
> Yes, some tuners are better then others.


How about a less simple answer, what makes a good tuner? How do you know if a TV has a good one? I've never seen a review that states if the tuner is good or not.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Generally - a good antenna will help make up for a not quite as good tuner. 

The short answer is - you have to look at the whole picture - your location , transmitters location, distance, terrain, buildings / trees, as well as your antenna, wire condition, and the quality of your tuner.

So, in short, you're trying to focus on some small aspects of the whole problem.


----------

